# Query on RAF Planes Stationed in Gan, Maldives



## wingnutz (Apr 29, 2007)

hey folks,

i'm involved in doing a resort in addu attoll, maldives one of the islands is gan which used to be an RAF station...

would any of you folks know of any RAF planes that were stationed there, or was it generally a stop-over of RAF fllights to the far east?

if there were planes stationed there, would there be any model kits avai;able for these?

thanks for any info...


----------



## amrit (Apr 29, 2007)

Have a look at:

Royal Air Force Gan - Remembered


----------



## wingnutz (Apr 29, 2007)

amrit said:


> Have a look at:
> 
> Royal Air Force Gan - Remembered



thanks amrit...

saw the aircraft gallery...click here...


but i wonder which were actually stationed there for some time...???


----------

